# Peptides questions



## HenchPanda91 (Jul 16, 2015)

Been researching peptides but these questions aint been cleared up any answers appreciated

I will be using GHRP2 & Mod GRF1-29 on my next cycle 100mcg of each upon waking, before workout and before bed, If i can afford HGH ill use 4iu a day piggy backing 2iu with the 1st and 2nd shot, I also want to boom does Ipamaorelin before bed and want to use IGF1 LR3 post workout (In the A.M. on rest days), Also want to use HGH frag 176-191 while cutting.

Now for the questions:

1. Any benefits from post work out IGF-1 appose to pre work out?     I saw a few people saying do DES pre and LR3 post

2. How often can you boom dose Ipamaorelin?     Was thinking of eod or just the nights of training days

3. Is T3 and clen safe with HGH frag 176-191?     Would the results be the same by just upping the T3 dose i would be using 250mcg of frag with 75mcg T3 and 100mcg clen

4. How long do u have to wait before eating before and after the injection?     Ive saw people say wait 3hrs before injecting frag and wait 1hr after injection

5. Whats better to do when using frag?     Pre bed then cardio upon waking or inject upon waking do cardio then eat a hour after injection 

6. Does anyone have solid proof of the iu of GH 100mcg of GHRP2 & Mod GRF1-29 releases?     Ive saw threads of people saying 1.1iu and some saying its wayyyyy above that between 5iu and 11iu witch i dont belive



Thanks in advance guys


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Jul 16, 2015)

bump it up


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

HenchPanda91 said:


> Been researching peptides but these questions aint been cleared up any answers appreciated
> 
> I will be using GHRP2 & Mod GRF1-29 on my next cycle 100mcg of each upon waking, before workout and before bed, If i can afford HGH ill use 4iu a day piggy backing 2iu with the 1st and 2nd shot, I also want to boom does Ipamaorelin before bed and want to use IGF1 LR3 post workout (In the A.M. on rest days), Also want to use HGH frag 176-191 while cutting.
> 
> ...



1. The IGF is going to be fake. 

2-6. Go buy actual Growth cause peps are gay.  If you wanted to run a cycle would you take trib or test?


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Jul 17, 2015)

peps release your own gh so its intune with your body n its cheaper, and a decent pep supplier is easier to find than a gh supplier


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

HenchPanda91 said:


> peps release your own gh so its intune with your body n its cheaper, and a decent pep supplier is easier to find than a gh supplier



Tribulus releases your own testosterone so it's in tune with your body and it's cheaper than testosterone, and a decent tribulus supplier is easier to find than a testosterone supplier......but when was the last time you saw someone get jacked off tribulus?


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Jul 17, 2015)

what about piggy backing 2iu of gh with the 1st and 2nd pep shot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2015)

HenchPanda91 said:


> what about piggy backing 2iu of gh with the 1st and 2nd pep shot


You will likely see little difference.

Getting quality growth - not some Chinese knock off that contains god only knows is difficult. Very difficult. And expensive. 

You can try the peps but I promise you won't see much of a difference. Usually just some better sleep.

But there is no comparison.


----------

